# one eye open or both??



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

I have tried both and seem to do better with closing one eye, but i often see people shooting with both eyes open.

is this just a preference thing and what works for you is what it is? or is there advantages to one or the other?

i can see that having both eyes open helps with your viewing of the surroundings but i just cant seem to line up my sights when doing this..everything seems to get too blurry..

any suggestions? or should I just go with what works?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It's best to have both open but it takes practice.I can't,I'm cross dominant and it isn't a strong dominance.I tried like hell but they just won't co-operate.I finally gave up and squint one enough to make the other take over and the sights are right there for me.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

precise target work, one open..... close combat drill , both open


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

It's probably just me, but even when I have both eyes open when I am aiming I am only seeing out of my strong eye. You could wave a flag in front of my secondary eye and I would not notice it. I don't know if it is my concentration or some abnormality that does this. I do know when my concentration is off (when I am tired) I start seeing from both eyes. When that happens I pack up my bag and go home.


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

When I went into the military at age 18, they taught us, both eyes open. It stuck. I still do it that way with both pistol and rifle.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

i just target shoot at my local range or my inlaws back yard...guess I will try and practice with both open, its just hard as hell to line up my sights!!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Keeping both eyes open will take a bit of practice. For me at lest, after a while with both eyes open I only see one sight picture it was like the off eye just isn't seeing the pistol any more while seeing everything downrange clearly. Only time I shoot one eyed is with a magnified sight.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Both open. Train this way and it will become quite natural.


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been shooting pistols since 2004. I have always used one eye and can hit soda cans with my Glock at 40 yards. Practice, practice, practice. It will eventually come natural which ever way you decide to shoot.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Both .


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

anyone have pros and cons to either side?? I shoot decent with one eye open and have only tried shooting with both open a handful of times..so should i try and switch or just stay with what feels right??


----------



## Tuckem33 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been experimenting for a couple of days on what works best for me. I have found that by closing my weak eye for just a second allows my strong eye to maintain dominance throughout the length of the trigger pull. I am planning on trying it out with live ammunition later on this week. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I learned to shoot with both eyes open and one eye focused when hunting with scoped rifles. While the recoil will move the scope and block the focused view the other open eye will pick up the target results. I carried that over to pistols for basically the same reason.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

TurboHonda said:


> I learned to shoot with both eyes open and one eye focused when hunting with scoped rifles. While the recoil will move the scope and block the focused view the other open eye will pick up the target results. I carried that over to pistols for basically the same reason.


ya, i have a 9mm carbine that has a red dot on it that I shoot with both eyes open and can do real well with it, but when it come to handguns i have problems lining up my sights with both open..


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SonnyMorales said:


> ya, i have a 9mm carbine that has a red dot on it that I shoot with both eyes open and can do real well with it, but when it come to handguns i have problems lining up my sights with both open..


This is going to sound corny, but you can practice the technique without using a gun. Look at yourself in the mirror and arch your right eyebrow while concentrating your focus with your right eye on your mirror image. Look what happened to your left eye. It will be about one half open and not focusing on anything. But, it's still open and ready to pick up peripheral clues. Don't laugh until you try it.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

TurboHonda said:


> This is going to sound corny, but you can practice the technique without using a gun. Look at yourself in the mirror and arch your right eyebrow while concentrating your focus with your right eye on your mirror image. Look what happened to your left eye. It will be about one half open and not focusing on anything. But, it's still open and ready to pick up peripheral clues. Don't laugh until you try it.


so i should do a "rock" impersenation when shooting?? lol I will actually give it a try to see what you mean though


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SonnyMorales said:


> so i should do a "rock" impersenation when shooting?? lol I will actually give it a try to see what you mean though


Rather than a "Rock" impersonation, I think of it as my "Don't make me say it twice" expression. Also, you laughed before you tried it. I'm afraid that future appeals for help will be falling on deaf ears (or ear), as the case may be.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Both open.


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have realized that I am right eye dominant. It was funny... One day my husband had me shoot at the target with both eyes open and I hit the target but low. He then covered my left eye and I hit the bullseye in one shot. I am much more accurate when my left eye is covered. Since then whenever we go the range I have the left eye of my eye protection covered in tape. Is this a smart move in order to train? Any advice?

I have scopes and lasers on a few of my guns but on a few I use nothing but the iron sights... It just depends on which of my firearms I a shooting and wether or not I feel like using the scope/laser. If it is on the weapon I more often than not choose to use it and in that case both of my eyes are open.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

I have heard people say they train newbies with the same technique (blackout the left eye) I guess this gets the right eye use to focusing while they left eye is still open..atleast thats how i assume it would work, I have yet to try it as i havent got to the range recently, but will be next time i go


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

SonnyMorales said:


> I have heard people say they train newbies with the same technique (blackout the left eye) I guess this gets the right eye use to focusing while they left eye is still open..atleast thats how i assume it would work, I have yet to try it as i havent got to the range recently, but will be next time i go


Let me know... I am anxious to hear what people think and how I should alter my training...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> precise target work, one open..... close combat drill , both open


agree
i am using one eye until I like the accuracy i want ( all 10 in the 9 and 10 ring) then I know my knuckle and fingers have been trained. then i will use both eyes open


----------



## sjcea (Aug 22, 2012)

I have no choice but to use 1 eye since that's all I have to use :-(


----------

